# How long have you been a member?



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Lots of new people on the board!!! Welcome to all, and enjoy everyone's contributions. Noticing more and more that recent members seem to be the bulk of activity lately (not a criticism at all, just an observation). I like it that the board is active with lots of posts. But I was wondering about just how many new members who have joined in the last year as opposed to regular "old-timers" like myself. 

Poll is simple, did you join the board before 2010, or since 01 Jan 2010? If you are a long-time lurker who read regularly and only registered recently to post, consider yourself a pre-2010 member. If you are a long-time lurker who registered pre-2010. but has only been posting since 2010, then certainly you would be an old-timer to the board.

I have the poll set for 30 days - no sense having it run for ever.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I joined in December 2007 and been active since.  Joined like a day or two after we signed the papers to adopt Chance from animal control. Lol!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm a newbie.... <3


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Been a member since March 2009, but didn't become active until a few months later.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I answered joined before 2010 (joined in 2006), but what exactly is a regular poster. My post count isn't all that high. I generally post in the police thread or in threads about police and police canine training. I dont' get involved in a lot of "yeah me too" type responses. 

DFrost


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I joined May 12, 09. A day after I brought Sigurd home from his breeder!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

DFrost, I would consider you a regular poster - you post regularly in the forums that are of interest to you. And your experience and insight and contributions have been very helpful to a lot of people!

Hmm, I don't think I worded my second question all that well - I hope it is clear that it is the choice for members who joined anytime after the 1st of Jan 2010?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have been a member since May 17, 2009 a month before I brought Stark home. 

I stopped posting here for a little while but am enjoying the active forum again.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I joined in 2008, before the new owners. I lurked from april 2008(when I got Chrono) to september before finally joining. Most of the questions I asked using google just lead me to threads in this forum, so I decided to join so I could ask my own questions. I'm a pretty regular poster, but I mostly only post in fluff topics. I don't have enough experience to be giving training advice since I've only owned 1 german shepherd who is still fairly young, nor have I been involved with the show/working/breeding/rescue world, so I only read those boards.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Looks like I'm the oldest in this thread so far. Class of 2002, woot woot!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am one of the "new" crowd. I joined in July of '10 after google led me here. I wish I had found it sooner though. It would have been immensely helpful when Dharma went through her landshark phase or her fear stage.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I've been here for a little bit, but it seems like there are a lot of newbies around here (nothing wrong with that of course).

It seems like a lot of the "veteran" members seemed to have migrated a bit when this board changed it format and ownership. At least that's the way it seems to me.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I joined in 2002 when the original owner was still active on the board and the board had a very strong German Show line influence.

I've seen a lot of changes...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Betty said:


> I joined in 2002 when the original owner was still active on the board and the board had a very strong German Show line influence.
> 
> I've seen a lot of changes...


Hey, I was just thinking the other day about how the board has kind of gone from being highline-dominant to being workingline-dominant. Maybe in another 8 or 10 years it'll be all about the American Showlines. 

Remember when Nutro Natural Choice was _the quality food_?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

June '06...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I joined March 4th 2010


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

I found the site through google in 2010 looking for more inofrmation on GSDs before getting one, site has been very helpful


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

I found the site mid 2010 - but did not join until November 2010.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Joined May '07 just after adopting Kacie....Onyx was six months and starting her "issues", this board was really helpful to me-then and now!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Emoore said:


> Hey, I was just thinking the other day about how the board has kind of gone from being highline-dominant to being workingline-dominant. Maybe in another 8 or 10 years it'll be all about the American Showlines.
> 
> Remember when Nutro Natural Choice was _the quality food_?



Been a lot of changes hasn't there? I was remembering some of the characters, drama, and upheavals last night.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I joined FEB '06!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I think it's pretty awesome that the forum has been around as long as it has.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Nearly 8 years - Emoore, you've got me beat by 5 months!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've been here since 10-11-2005 (had to go look).


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am one of the original members. I have been here for a very long time.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

I actually joined in 2008 and have lurked off an on since then. I've posted more since October of 2010 when Rex died.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I joined shortly after getting Sage. I had lurked a few times before then.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Joined after 1/1/10...though I lurked in 2009 before we finally got Regen in 2010!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 3, 2011)

Since just this month. A wealth if info here.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Nov 2003 
I had to go check, I knew it was around the time we got Rayden, but didn't know when.

I was not active for a while (No internet at home) But have been back again. I like seeing all the new people come in - better that they are asking advice, even the "stupid" questions. Of course anyone who has been around has seen these exact questions time and again, but isn't that the point of the board? To educate and help?


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Joined right after I brought my pup home from the breeders.

My baby just turned 10 in Nov.:shocked:

I have no idea where the time has gone. So glad this board is still around. It's still my favorite one.


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

I joined December 2010 after i brought Boo home


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I joined in 2005.


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm another "ancient" one......

Joined 08-14-2000.

I lurk more than I post though.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

I just joined tonight and boy, there is a lot to read about. I'm glad I found this forum.


----------

